# Buffed: News Einsenden



## Nashan (2. August 2007)

Hi,
wenn ich auf *Schickt uns einfach eine E-Mail* klicke, passiert nichts. Habe die neuste Java Version. Benutze Firefox.

Warum passiert nichts?

Gruß

&#8364; ins richtige Forum verschieben bitte


----------



## Nashan (2. August 2007)

/push


----------



## Tyan (2. August 2007)

Was hast du denn für einen E-Mail Explorer?
Ansonsten kopier einfach den Hyperlink mit Rechtsklick auf "*Schickt uns einfach eine E-Mail*"
und dann "Copy Link"

MFG Tyan


----------



## Arasus (2. August 2007)

Tyan schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen E-Mail Explorer?
> Ansonsten kopier einfach den Hyperlink mit Rechtsklick auf "*Schickt uns einfach eine E-Mail*"
> und dann "Copy Link"
> 
> MFG Tyan



Geht nicht, da es ein Javascript ist, dass extra ein Fenster dafür öffnet. Nur funktioniert dieses Script leider wirklich nicht ^.^


----------



## Isegrim (2. August 2007)

Der Link 
	
	



```
java script:linkTo_UnCryptMailto('nbjmup+Disjtujbo/@bnpsbAcvggfe/ef?tvckfdu=[Ofxt]');
```
, der auf „Schickt uns einfach eine E-Mail“ und „support@buffed.de“ liegt, öffnet sich auch bei mir nicht. Javascript ist aktiviert und buffed.de erlaubt. FF 2.0.0.6 , IE 6.x , Opera 9.10

/Thread in den Support verschoben


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Der Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das benötigte Javascript ist bei einer Portal-Umstellung "verloren gegangen". Sind dran.


----------



## Nashan (2. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das benötigte Javascript ist bei einer Portal-Umstellung "verloren gegangen". Sind dran.



OK, danke für die Info.

Einfach mal auf Antwort #8 gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asdrubael (18. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das benötigte Javascript ist bei einer Portal-Umstellung "verloren gegangen". Sind dran.



seid ihr da immernoch dran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab auch ein paar news und der link funktioniert immernoch nicht.

Und wieso überhaupt ein Java Script, macht doch einfach eine eigene Adresse an die man das einfach schickt. Imemr dieser neumodische Java-Firlefanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (18. Oktober 2007)

Das java script:linkTo_UnCryptMailto ist dafür gedacht, Spambots das automatisierte Auslesen von E-Mail-Adressen auf Webseiten zu erschweren bzw. unmöglich zu machen. Eine zu begrüßende Maßnahme, allerdings sollte es einheitlich auf der Seite gehandhabt werden, da einige Adressen in Klartext stehen. 

Gute und ausführliche Erklärung: http://wwwcs.uni-paderborn.de/cs/ag-szwill...rs/ReuterSA.pdf


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

Asdrubael schrieb:


> seid ihr da immernoch dran?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schicks doch manuell an news@buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ums kurz zu machen: Das Script wird leider noch irgendwie vom CMS Typo3 gesteuert - das Script zum entschlüsseln gehörte zu einer Reihe Scripte, die damals den Fehler im Internet Explorer provozierten, wo alle IE-User ständig eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. einer Speicherüberlastung erhielten. Deswegen haben wir es noch nicht wieder drin - wird aber sicher noch werden.


----------



## Nashan (16. November 2007)

/push

Würde halt alles einfacher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2007)

Nashan schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Würde halt alles einfacher machen
> 
> ...



? Geht doch mittlerweile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

